# Pics vom Dirt-Hügel



## Maike (3. März 2002)

.


----------



## Maike (3. März 2002)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maike (3. März 2002)

-


----------



## Maike (3. März 2002)

.


----------



## Maike (3. März 2002)

hilfeeee.....warum kann ich denn nur 4 bilder anhängen...???
wie bekomme ich jetzt näcshten 10 hier rein ????

gruß maike


----------



## Black-Rock (3. März 2002)

Du gibst sie mir und ich lads sie hoch ...


----------



## Hardy (3. März 2002)

Hi Maike,

mail mir doch die Bilder mal rüber würd mich freuen, grad liegt der Hügel im dunkeln, habe heut noch daran rumgebastelt.

(kann dann auch noch vier dranhängen ((BILDER))).

Hoffe es hat euch nen bisle gefallen.
Bis bald!!!


----------



## Maike (4. März 2002)

Morgen Hardy,
ich schick dir die Bilder gleich mal per Mail rüber. Dann kannst du auch nochmal vier dranhängen 
also und hat es spaß gemacht...hab ja auch noch ein 
Andenken mitgenommen....*grrrrr* blödes Pedal 
aber ansonsten rundum schöner Nachmittag Spaßfaktor: sehr hoch!
so ich hab heute frei und werd mich jetzt mal auf mein Bike schwingen.......tschüssss bis Donnerstag beim Spinnen.

Maike


----------



## Hardy (4. März 2002)

tja tja


----------



## Hardy (4. März 2002)

und


----------



## Hardy (4. März 2002)

achtung *lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardy (4. März 2002)

tja


----------



## scotti (4. März 2002)

Ich hab´s am Donnerstag ja kaum glauben können, als ich das mit dem Dirthügel gehört hab.
Wahnsinn, das nenn ich echten Einsatz.
Lässt sich bestimmt gut vermarkten, oder? Wie wär´s mit Eintritt und ner Pommesbude daneben. 
Und natürlich für mutige (beinharte) Mitglieder frei  
cu
Dotag
Martin


----------



## cleaner (4. März 2002)

Jo Hi
Versuche eure Bilder zu laden bin ich zu doof oder gibt es einen Trick. 

Gruß cleaner


----------



## cleaner (4. März 2002)

Gott bin ich dooooooooooooofff  

Alle da, alles klar.


----------



## MR FREERIDE (4. März 2002)

Hi

Coole sache Sieht ganz geil aus

CU


----------



## Hardy (4. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von scotti _
> *Ich hab´s am Donnerstag ja kaum glauben können, als ich das mit dem Dirthügel gehört hab.
> Wahnsinn, das nenn ich echten Einsatz.
> Lässt sich bestimmt gut vermarkten, oder? Wie wär´s mit Eintritt und ner Pommesbude daneben.
> ...



JaJa,
einige dachten darüber nach die Terasse als Anlieger umzubauen und dann noch einen Nothshore trail zu bauen, aber meine Frau trieb ihnen die Gedanken schnell wieder aus *lol* sie hatte da mehrere gute Ideen was sie mit Leuten macht die solche Ideen äußern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (4. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hardy _
> *
> 
> JaJa,
> einige dachten darüber nach die Terasse als Anlieger umzubauen und dann noch einen Nothshore trail zu bauen, ...*



Ach das *war* die Terrasse


----------



## Maike (4. März 2002)

....bähhh......buddelt ihr mal schön 
ich pfleg so lange meine pfote


----------



## Maike (4. März 2002)

hmmmm...lecker.....


----------



## Hardy (4. März 2002)

WO SIND DIE BILDER ???????


----------



## Maike (4. März 2002)

hardy lernt seinen nachwuchs an


----------



## Hardy (4. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Maike _
> *hardy lernt seinen nachwuchs an  *




DU HAST DAS BILD VERGESSEN *lol*


----------



## Maike (4. März 2002)

ach mist....hast ja recht also nochmal..
moment gleich gehts weiter.....


----------



## Maike (4. März 2002)

...so nochmal hardy lernt seinen nachwuchs an die zweite!


----------



## Maike (4. März 2002)

...


----------



## Hardy (4. März 2002)

Ja Ja die drei von der Tankstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maike (4. März 2002)

so einen hab ich ja noch frei *lol* bis dann ....gruß maike


----------



## RaceRob (4. März 2002)

hey hardy! 

wann issn wieder dein garten-funpark open 4 all? wills mir nämlich auch mal geben  

ciao

der-rob-vom-gerlach-test-neulich


----------



## Hardy (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RaceRob _
> *hey hardy!
> 
> wann issn wieder dein garten-funpark open 4 all? wills mir nämlich auch mal geben
> ...




Klaro,
ich schreib ins Forum wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen, da ich am Wochenende oft unterwegs bin.


----------



## Hardy (11. März 2002)

Hoffe man kann es erkennen,

er ist ferfig und abgetrocknet!!


----------



## pagey (11. März 2002)

also erstmal find ich es sehr cool das dort soviele leute mithelfen einen hügel zu schauffeln....respekt..und gleich mit barbecue !! sehr chillig !!  allerdings durschau ich den sprung ned ganz, is des eine anfahrtsrampe und ein winziger table .....is ja auch egal....weiter so !


----------



## Hardy (11. März 2002)

Hi,

Start ist 2 m hoch, table knapp nen 1 m und 1,80 lang. Für den Anfag ok. Höher machen kommt dann wenn ich mal gelernt hab.
*lol*


----------



## pagey (11. März 2002)

ahhhhh ! verstehe.......sollte aber keine kritik sein.......hätte ja auch sein können dass es ein super weiter double ist mit anfahrt durch den zaun


----------



## Hardy (11. März 2002)

Hi,
hätte gern mehr Platz gehabt zw. Startrampe und Sprung, aber det war net möglich sonst wären wir ins Haus gesprungen. Es fehlt ein bißchen der Speed für nen höheren Sprung.

Werd mich aber jetzt erstmal ans springen lernen machen *lol*


----------

